# Nosema



## tsparkman69 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a diagnosed nosema problem but do not won't to get on the chemical/antibiotic wagon. Any suggestions treatment-free?:scratch:


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

What have these bees been fed?


----------



## tsparkman69 (Aug 18, 2010)

they were fed 1:1 and honey bee healthy?


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

A good start would be to not feed them and to leave them enough honey to survive the winter. However, as you appear to be in Florida, that's likely not an issue. Not feeding them would be a good way to start.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

I seem to recall reading that increasing ventilation in the hive will help with nosema?- or perhaps I'm wrong about that- anyone?
In any case, since Florida is hot and humid I'd think increasing ventilation might be a good thing anyway.


----------



## tsparkman69 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have sbb on all my hives...an upper entrance?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Feeding anything tends to clear up Nosema. Feeding honey works better because of pH.


----------

